# Need help....



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

*Performance questions*

Does any one now of any performance chips/ mods for an 86 300zx and would one of the performance chips for a 88 300zx work for my 86?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you want true performance, I'd invest in a new ECU. JWT makes a good one for the Z31. I've never seen anything but problems with chip mods. Up to and including complete ECU failure.


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

ya, but do they make the moded ones for my year or just after 89?


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

nm found it thanks, do you have any recommendations for exhaust and headers?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Certified Muffler makes a good exhaust system for the Z31. Headers I dunno about, my car was turbo so I was stuck with the stock manifolds.


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks for the help, any other suggestions for some good mods, Super charger maybe?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I dunno about a supercharger, but the N/A engine could be turboed with a little work. Its been discussed before in the Z31 section. Try searching in there.


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

will do thanks


----------

